# Meet Mokey and Boobers - Story, lots of Pics + Video



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

Mokey and Boobers have been a big part of our lives for a year and a half now, and we couldn't be happier with the two little girls. They have such incredibly different personalities. 

Mokey: the adventurous self confident one, the first to explore anything new, the first to figure out each new toy or adventure. She has a face full of curiosity, and has for some strange reason become, as my girlfriend calls her, a decided "Daddy's girl". Wherever she is, whoever she's with, she drops everything and runs to me as soon as I enter the room. If I'm not with her, she's at the closest point she can get to me, reaching towards me with her little nose, until I pick her up, whereupon she start bounding around my shoulders and arms in joy. Lately she's become quite the little snuggler, pushing herself as tight as possible against my arm as she lies down and falls asleep beside me. Her fur, is literally as soft as silk.

Boobers: "With Gusto" is how we describe Boobers. She's more hesitant to start, but every movement after she starts is done with gusto - she barrels ahead giving it 110%. She's also the resident suck, charging across the couch (with gusto) to pounce on your hand and cover it with kisses, or to climb up and grasp your nose and do the same. She's a tad bit nervous about new things, but is the most loving little rat I've ever seen. She wants nothing but to be out with us, covering us with kisses and forcing herself into our hands to be petted. She even has her own patented "self pet-o-matic" technique, where if you link your fingers and put your palms together, and rest it on your lap, she'll crawl in and spin around in circles, thereby petting herself. Her fur, while not as silky as Mokey's, is MUCH thicker, and very very soft.

Pictures:

Here they are: Mokey in the foreground, Boobers in the back. Note that Boober's eyes are actually ruby, as they really look black, and only appear red in photographs when the flash goes off.

Here they watch in interest as Jessica cleans their cage:










Boobers takes a look at the camera, while Mokey shows us her bum. 










Boobers is still curious about the camera, while Mokey looks like she's plotting to take over the world. Notice Mokey's tail: yes, she cleans it - it's perfectly clean, it's just a disaster in terms of colouration.










Mokey's plotting finally comes to fruition: fear the T-REX RAT!










Mokey has wondered off to terrorize some peasants as the T-Rex rat, so Boobers continues the photoshoot alone.










Both of the girls snuggle with my hand.










The REAL snuggling. This is how they'll lie for hours, occasionally pushing themselves tighter into my arm.










In this picture Mokey was sleeping next to my hand, and when Jess approached to take a picture she raised her head.










Here's Mokey hanging out with Jess at the computer, watching the world.










Lastly, here's a little video I made last night of the girls. I tried to catch Mokey snuggling with my hand, and ended up capturing a Boobers "with gusto" moment, as you can see.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-kD3PkD9cY

Hope you enjoyed the pictures and movie... I know many people don't "get" what we see in these animals, but when you spend time with them, it's hard not to see it, in my opinion.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Great pics, your girls look like real sweeties! I loved the video, Boobers gets herself right in on the petting action. :lol:


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw they are so cute. I love their names.


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

Your ratties are so cute! The picture quality is really good too, it's really clear.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

They're such sweeties. I love that snuggling photo, I wish my girls would sit still long enough to give me that kind of lovin'.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww so cute! names are great! awsome pics!


----------



## fabuliz (Apr 25, 2008)

So ferociously adorable!!!!! I love your girls


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Awwe!
God Bless!
Mokey is such a cutie.
Boober is 2 
xo


----------

